# kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards



## nedry (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello just trying out Freebsd 11.2 rc 3 and during usage i get the following error:

```
Jun 16 21:11:50 bsdbox kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards from 8217663368 usec to 8083104305 usec for pid 697 (csh)
Jun 16 21:11:50 bsdbox kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards from 8571 usec to 8270 usec for pid 331 (dhclient)
Jun 16 21:11:50 bsdbox kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards from 13484 usec to 13011 usec for pid 285 (dhclient)
Jun 16 21:11:50 bsdbox kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards from 540661 usec to 521682 usec for pid 285 (dhclient)
Jun 16 21:11:50 bsdbox kernel: calcru: runtime went backwards from 188 usec to 182 usec for pid 9 (sctp_iterator)
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 16, 2018)

Time to check what kind of time services you're running (using ntpd by any chance?) and if so what their sources are. If you're not using any of those then maybe you should.

The error basically tells you that your clock started going backwards for whatever reason.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2018)

Is this a virtual machine? Try adding to /boot/loader.conf:

```
kern.hz=100
```


----------



## k.jacker (Jun 18, 2018)

On rare occasions it could be bad quality of the clock hardware, too.
It's years ago, when I observed that on a brand new motherboard, I got this messages all the time.
While kern.hz=100 reduced the amount of those error messages, it never stopped.
I then simply went with another motherboard.


----------



## nedry (Jun 19, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Is this a virtual machine? Try adding to /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> ```
> kern.hz=100
> ```


Hi its a virtual machine using virtualbox


----------

